
A birdwatchers’ app inspires a field-guide to protesters’ symbols - satya71
https://www.economist.com/united-states/2020/06/11/a-birdwatchers-app-inspires-a-field-guide-to-protesters-symbols
======
metabagel
Also here:

[https://www.niemanlab.org/2020/06/vizpol-takes-a-cue-from-
bi...](https://www.niemanlab.org/2020/06/vizpol-takes-a-cue-from-bird-
watching-apps-to-help-journalists-identify-unfamiliar-political-symbols/)

